
JavaScript Text Summarization - spongeblob
https://github.com/jbrooksuk/node-summary
======
spongeblob
I was browsing through my GitHub stars and found this one. I also noticed that
the owner of the repo is working on the project recently, so figured it was
worth re-posting it.

I notice also that this was posted 7 years ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211571)

